# Kerberos: Clock skew too great



## sdf (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

When joining a Samba DC to an Active Directory and verifying Kerberos, received "Clock skew too great" message.



> # kinit administrator
> administrator@ad.example.com's Password:
> kinit: krb5_get_init_creds: Clock skew too great



Although DC2 has been configured as the ntp client for DC1 and the clock is synchronized, the problem remains.

Thanks.


----------

